
Announcing Beaker Browser 0.7 - tbv
https://pfrazee.github.io/blog/beaker-browser-0.7
======
kwhitefoot
Opera used to provide something that behaved something like this from the
user's point of view. It never got much attention though and was eventually
dropped.

------
evv
How easy is it to publish a site that is backwards compatible with existing
browsers? I can't foresee a project like this gaining critical mass if it
doesn't have seamless backwards compatibility with the traditional web.

~~~
pfraze
You can use
[https://github.com/beakerbrowser/dathttpd](https://github.com/beakerbrowser/dathttpd)
to serve over p2p and http

~~~
evv
Nice touch with the built-in support for LetsEncrypt!

------
davidcollantes
This isn’t possible with an extension? Hard to download (and keep up-to-date)
a version of Chrome. An extension would speed up mass adoption.

~~~
pfraze
An extension wouldn't let us define a custom protocol. We get more freedom
this way. FWIW, our meta goal is to successfully demonstrate with Beaker, then
approach standards bodies.

------
hdhzy
This page looks... really bad on Firefox for Android. Content is barely
readable.

~~~
pfraze
Thanks for the heads up

